# Long 1199B 3-point back hoe



## Pottergang (Feb 13, 2013)

I recently purchased an old Long 1199B 3-point back hoe that uses a PTO driven pump. I took the pump in for rebuild, but no one can determine what the correct gpm output is supposed to be. I was told the cost to repair the pump would be more than buying a new one. The problem is, no one can determine the right size pump to buy. I will be using the back hoe on a Massey Ferguson 135 diesel with a 540 PTO. Any help in this matter would be appreciated.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..Pottergang.. I am not sure about the question you need help with but someone should be able to help you.


----------



## bentprop (Jul 30, 2013)

http://www.ntractorclub.com/manuals... Three Point Hitch Backhoes Owners Manual.pdf


----------

